# Where to buy spacers and springs?



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Does anyone have a website where you can get spacers, springs, and longer wheel bolts?

Looking for 10 or 15mm spacers, springs for 25mm or 30mm. For a 1.8TFSI coupe S Line.

I have looked but they all seem to be mk1 and mk2.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Do a search for Awesome GTI - they haven't populated many mk3 specific products on their website yet, but they'll sort you out with spacers and extended bolts easily enough. They've always looked after me.

Do you have Sport or S-Line springs on your car? If Sport springs, I'd be inclined to go completely OEM and replace for S-Line springs - you know you won't ruin your ride that way. If you want to upgrade from S-Line springs I'd recommend an adjustable set up, but Awesome will be able to give you good advice.

Make sure you grease the spacers before you tighten them up, otherwise you'll have a nightmare removing them again.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Leigh,

Thanks, will enquire with Awesome Gti. I spoke to the TT Shop but they haven't responded to me which is poor from them.

I don't have the S Line springs. Where would I get these from? The main dealers I suppose? I wanted it slightly lower than this so that the car has more of a stance to it. I think the Sport suspension on the TT is wayyyy too high! The arch gap is similar to that of a 4x4!


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

The S-line springs are an option even on the S-line itself. They're 10mm lower than the standard Sport springs and it does make a noticeable difference to the way the car stands. It's debatable whether there's much difference in handling ability however. You're right though, the gap between tyre and arch could have been closed down a bit better on the mk3.

Your first port of call, unless other members know any better, would be your preferred Audi dealer. You can then ring round a few and compare prices. Springs alone shouldn't be too expensive and, as your car will be pretty new, you'd probably get something for your Sport springs on eBay.

If the dealers are talking silly money, coil overs could be the way forward - but don't buy cheap!

Post up some before and after pictures when you've completed the work and let us know how you get on


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Yeah I should have ordered the car with S line suspension in the first place! But still don't think those would have been low enough for me.

I have seen KW coilovers for around £1000, but don't know if I can justify spending that when I want it just for aesthetic purposes, that is why springs are a good compromise for me. But Awesome Gti told me they don't have springs for the car yet, and it won't likely have any till at least a few months time.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I'd be reluctant to space out my wheels if i'm honest.

They already throw a load of crap across the door as it.

Took me ages to remove all the tar last weekend.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

TTimi said:


> Yeah I should have ordered the car with S line suspension in the first place! But still don't think those would have been low enough for me.
> 
> I have seen KW coilovers for around £1000, but don't know if I can justify spending that when I want it just for aesthetic purposes, that is why springs are a good compromise for me. But Awesome Gti told me they don't have springs for the car yet, and it won't likely have any till at least a few months time.


I bring good news: Eibach have a lowering spring kit (lowered 30mm front and rear over standard sport springs) for your TT. The cost is approximately £207, but I'm sure with a bit of shopping around you could probably knock a few £ from that. The part number is *EIBE10-15-022-01-22*.

I'd be tempted to try and speak to any owners who have lowered the springs on the TT to get their take on the ride quality before going for it, although at circa £200 you don't have a whole lot to lose. Changing springs, in my experience, can be a ball ache and so I'd be inclined to have a decent garage change out the springs for you. Either way, you will need a 4-wheel laser alignment once you've changed out the springs, otherwise you risk unevenly wearing out your tyres and worse still, impairing your handling.

To give you an idea, at my last enquiry, Awesome wanted £199 inc VAT to change a set of springs and do the alignment - but this was a while ago. They've never actually done any garage work for me, so I couldn't make a recommendation, although their forecourt is always littered with top-end VAG models, so somebody's trusting them!

Let us know how you get on.

Leigh


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

placeborick said:


> I'd be reluctant to space out my wheels if i'm honest.
> 
> They already throw a load of crap across the door as it.
> 
> Took me ages to remove all the tar last weekend.


I'm with placeborick on this one. I would be inclined to do the springs first and see where that leaves you.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Pick it up on Tuesday :twisted: so excited.

The car will be used on pretty much straight roads in Milton Keynes so handling is not too big a deal. I drive pretty slow to be fair. I had the Gti's type-r's and a couple of M3's but my last two cars have been a smart car and now a 118D. Until I can afford a fast car I am enjoying cheap insurance and running costs!

The springs and spacers would literally just be for look. I have had springs and coil overs on every car I have owned so I can't see me keeping this one standard!


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

TTimi said:


> Pick it up on Tuesday :twisted: so excited.
> 
> The car will be used on pretty much straight roads in Milton Keynes so handling is not too big a deal. I drive pretty slow to be fair. I had the Gti's type-r's and a couple of M3's but my last two cars have been a smart car and now a 118D. Until I can afford a fast car I am enjoying cheap insurance and running costs!
> 
> The springs and spacers would literally just be for look. I have had springs and coil overs on every car I have owned so I can't see me keeping this one standard!


Hi TTimi, Sorry to drag up an old thread but I was interested to find out what you decided to go for in the end with the lowering springs?

Many thanks


----------



## #MythicBooster (Feb 10, 2015)

If you check out AC's performance parts at the bottom of my thread, there number is on their Facebook page I will be amazed if you can get top quality spacers and bolts cheaper any where else. The spacers are rally spec and designed for abuse so not the cheap and crap kind. Hope this helps. Tell them James recommended you from this forum. Looking forward to some pics.

Audi4U www.audi4u.co.uk VAG Specialists
Discounted full laser Geo for TTForum members, when mentioning the forum.

AC's Performance Parts
www.facebook.com/acsperformanceparts


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

#MythicBooster said:


> If you check out AC's performance parts at the bottom of my thread, there number is on their Facebook page I will be amazed if you can get top quality spacers and bolts cheaper any where else. The spacers are rally spec and designed for abuse so not the cheap and crap kind. Hope this helps. Tell them James recommended you from this forum. Looking forward to some pics.
> 
> Audi4U http://www.audi4u.co.uk VAG Specialists
> Discounted full laser Geo for TTForum members, when mentioning the forum.
> ...


Thanks, I will check it out


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Speaking to mates who have used in the past, you can get Eibach springs from dpm performance, and spacers with bolts from mtec. I haven't ordered yet but I will be someyime this week.


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

TTimi said:


> Speaking to mates who have used in the past, you can get Eibach springs from dpm performance, and spacers with bolts from mtec. I haven't ordered yet but I will be someyime this week.


What do you think about the link below, its from AMD in Essex, they have an offer for £299 for the Eibach Pro Kit fitted with four wheel laser alignment. They are based in Essex..

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281669278061? ... EBIDX%3AIT

Alternatively I have found them at a good price:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/391388702127? ... EBIDX%3AIT

I actually have some spacers, but they may be a bit big: 20/25s.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Good price for the springs with fit and 4 wheel alignment. But those spacers will be too big and will scrub.


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

TTimi said:


> Good price for the springs with fit and 4 wheel alignment. But those spacers will be too big and will scrub.


Thought so... I think once the springs are changed I will check the clearance and order a set. I can use the 20/25s on my old merc.
I have set of Audi S3 Black/Polished 18s that I have ready to put on the TT once it arrives to contrast with the Ibis white... can't wait for the car to be delivered  
Have you thought about wheels?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

No plans to change the current wheels. Love the look of them!

I think 15mm front and 20mm rear is absolute most you can go. The wheels aren't too badly tucked as standard. Just the archgap is pretty big!


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

Brilliant, i'll look into those sizes. Which wheels do you have currently? Is it the sport or s-line that you have?
The dealer supplying is in Essex so I am considering going ahead with AMD when I collect the car.. when they decide to put it on a ship of course, which looking at other posts may be a long time yet!


----------



## Stevewhelerton (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi
I have just picked up my TT and have put 15mm spacers all around. I did have a set of 20mm ones that I tried on the rears, but felt they pushed the wheels out too much so I stuck to the 15mm. I think it makes a noticeable difference to how it looks. I ordered the car with the added s-line suspension but would still prefer it to sit a little lower. Hope that helps.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Got any pics for me to see? Does it look good 15mm all round?


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

Stevewhelerton said:


> Hi
> I have just picked up my TT and have put 15mm spacers all around. I did have a set of 20mm ones that I tried on the rears, but felt they pushed the wheels out too much so I stuck to the 15mm. I think it makes a noticeable difference to how it looks. I ordered the car with the added s-line suspension but would still prefer it to sit a little lower. Hope that helps.


Is that with 18s or 19s?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Got any pics of your cl500 there?


----------



## Stevewhelerton (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi
I have the standard 19" s-line wheels. Yes it makes a big difference. Ill send over the pics I have. I tried some 20mm first on the rear but felt they were too much. The pics I have have the 20mm on the rear and 15mm on the front (haven't got any of the 15mm all round yet). I got them front Mtec who were really good.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks Steve.

I am looking to order mine from mates too. Might go 15mm all round depending on your pics!


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

My experience with spacers are 8mm front, 10mm rear. That same sizes had car in Geneva with 20" wheels with 255/30/R20 tires.


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

TTimi said:


> Got any pics of your cl500 there?


Here it is, slow restoration 

Pictures are from July and October


----------



## Stevewhelerton (Feb 9, 2007)

Here is the rear pic. This has the 20mm rear and 15mm front. I thought the 20mm was too much so went for the 15mm all round.


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

Stevewhelerton said:


> Hi
> I have the standard 19" s-line wheels. Yes it makes a big difference. Ill send over the pics I have. I tried some 20mm first on the rear but felt they were too much. The pics I have have the 20mm on the rear and 15mm on the front (haven't got any of the 15mm all round yet). I got them front Mtec who were really good.


19s on the TT look fantastic, I do wonder if the 18s I have bought for the car will stand out enough.


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

Stevewhelerton said:


> Here is the rear pic. This has the 20mm rear and 15mm front. I thought the 20mm was too much so went for the 15mm all round.


Amazing the difference 5mm can make


----------



## Stevewhelerton (Feb 9, 2007)

Absolutely. My wife had it this afternoon and I was in another car behind. The 15's definitely make a difference and are noticeable without being too much.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks very much for the pics all!

I think I will go 15mm front and rear now.

Cl500 looks nice man!


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

I agree, 15mm gives the best balance.
TTimi, I'm happy you like the CL, its a bit of a Marmite car lol


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I have gone for 15mm all round.

I found the Eibach springs from a German dealer on ebay for £124 and £12.50 postage! Compared to the £207 most other companies are charging, bargain!


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

TTimi said:


> I have gone for 15mm all round.
> 
> I found the Eibach springs from a German dealer on ebay for £124 and £12.50 postage! Compared to the £207 most other companies are charging, bargain!


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/391388702127? ... EBIDX%3AIT

It is! Who will you get to fit them? If it can be all done for £300 or less that would be great!

I called AMD who quoted £240 +VAT to fit and laser align only - not the springs, or they do a package for £299 all in which is a bargain.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

There is only one left! They only had two and I bought one.

I know a few mechanics and garages so easily get one of them to fit them.


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

Yea just one now! I'm just deciding what to do... :lol:


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

sumeet8al said:


> Yea just one now! I'm just deciding what to do... :lol:


For that price it is a steal, especially as I will get mates discount for fitting lol. To be fair if I didn't know anyone that would give me discount on fitting, AMD isn't a bad price as you know it will be done to top standard.


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

TTimi said:


> sumeet8al said:
> 
> 
> > Yea just one now! I'm just deciding what to do... :lol:
> ...


That's what I'm thinking to be honest.. I don't know any mechanics that I trust etc. I am tracking the car at the moment and it's in Emden. Once I know its in the UK and the dealer confirms a collection date I will go ahead with AMD 

I'm glad you got the springs, they're top notch and great deal. You have to let us know how you get along with them and post some pics


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Yeah mate definitely will get some pics up to show off! lol

Btw whereabouts Bucks you from? I'm from MK.


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

TTimi said:


> Yeah mate definitely will get some pics up to show off! lol
> 
> Btw whereabouts Bucks you from? I'm from MK.


I'm down the road near Buckingham..


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

Just had an email back from H&R GMBH with the part numbers for their springs:

H&R 28789-2 Audi TT Coupe 8S Sport Springs 25mm

ebay £133.00

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/28789-2-H-R-S ... SwwbdWKPl-


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I think Eibach goes lower than the H&R so went with them. Eibach ones also slightly cheaper.


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

TTimi said:


> I think Eibach goes lower than the H&R so went with them. Eibach ones also slightly cheaper.


Eibach do go lower and cheaper


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Lowered my car last night on eibach pro kit and 15mm spacers all round 

Makes a very good difference in my eyes! It is the way it should have come out of the factory!

I will upload pics over the weekend.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

TTimi said:


> Lowered my car last night on eibach pro kit and 15mm spacers all round
> 
> Makes a very good difference in my eyes! It is the way it should have come out of the factory!
> 
> I will upload pics over the weekend.


Will be interesting to hear your thoughts on ride and handling with the new springs and any rubbing issues. Remind me, are you coming from the sport or s-line springs?

Have you had the laser alignment done as well?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

I went from sport springs to the Eibach Pro's.

So far it looks very nice. Not too low either. And the spacers make a massive improvement.

Ride quality is surprisingly very similar to standard springs. Hit a pothole and it does feel a bit firmer obviously, but I'm liking it a lot so far.

Will wait for it to settle a couple of weeks before wheel alignment. Got advice from a couple of mechanics and they said no need to align as the drop is small.


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

TTimi said:


> Lowered my car last night on eibach pro kit and 15mm spacers all round
> 
> Makes a very good difference in my eyes! It is the way it should have come out of the factory!
> 
> I will upload pics over the weekend.


Good stuff, look forward to seeing how it looks.


----------



## sumeet8al (Mar 2, 2016)

TTimi said:


> Lowered my car last night on eibach pro kit and 15mm spacers all round
> 
> Makes a very good difference in my eyes! It is the way it should have come out of the factory!
> 
> I will upload pics over the weekend.


Good stuff, look forward to seeing how it looks.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Just need to clean it which will probably be Sunday (hopefully Saturday if I have time) now, and then can get pics after!


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

TTimi said:


> I went from sport springs to the Eibach Pro's.
> 
> So far it looks very nice. Not too low either. And the spacers make a massive improvement.
> 
> ...


Good good!  I was alongside a 2.0 S-line earlier on and you're right about the spacing - I actually think the track *needs* to be kicked out by at least 8-10mm, particularly at the back. Perhaps controversially, I think this requires addressing *more* than the ride height. With the factory track I'm reminded of an oversized overcoat - the bodywork looks too wide. Obviously, as stock, it's still a great looking car and I suspect it's been purposely left like this to give the RS (when it arrives) something to improve upon.


----------



## aaronz (Dec 28, 2015)

Have you guys been able to confirm proper fitament with Mag ride equipped cars, I keep getting the run around from Eibach.


----------

